
Ask HN: Do you read aloud or silently in your minds? - Onceagain
Most times while reading a new topic that I am not familiar with, I tend to read aloud in my mind. 
Yet that changes based on the content and the way it is written.<p>When I&#x27;m focused, I notice that reading silently helps increase my reading speed and cognition, like everything is flowing in.<p>Other times I don&#x27;t seem to understand anything if I&#x27;m not reading it aloud in my mind.<p>Has anyone noticed such a thing and if so can you share any tips or information you&#x27;ve learned about this behavior
======
chadcmulligan
I read a book on "speed reading" many years ago, it was big at the time, I
think a lot of it has been debunked since then, at least the more extreme
claims - read a book in an hour and so on. I found it useful at the time
though, and it did increase my reading speed I believe.

One of the things about speed reading they said was sub vocalisation slows you
down - and they had some exercises if this was an issue iirc. A google turned
up some speed reading classes on line so they may help, and there's a lot of
books. I can't recall which one it was I read unfortunately.

------
westurner
Subvocalization
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subvocalization](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subvocalization)

Speed reading
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speed_reading](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speed_reading)

------
giantg2
I find that not subvocalizing is the fastest but least retentive.
Subvocalization is slower but provides better retention (I do this most).

I also do visualiazation, which is somewhere in between (like your flowing
statement). In this, I view it like a movie in my head - the scene is
visualized without subvocalization and the statements by the characters are
subvocalized. This mostly works for novels, but can be used for nonfiction
that describes how to perform some action or series of actions.

